# Feeling so low



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello everyone.I am going to my session of CBT today, last week was 2 hours long and my counsellor did deep relaxation with me and took me back to a few years ago and i had to tell her what was happening and how i dealt with it and how i felt and what would i do different now if i was in the same situation. I dont know what she is going to do with me today. The doctor at the mental health I see has allowed me to stay on the buspar anxiety meds for 2 more months and not come off them as she originaly said, Im still on 45mg Mirtazapine though. I am feeling so down and low, things were improving slightly, but the last 3 days I have been so uptight and down and that upsets the IBS-D making it worse and more urgent, then i get more uptight, vicious circle. Its taking a long time for me to recover, I had my breakdown in February this year, at the moment it feels like i will always be like this and it frightens me.I want to get better, but cant stop being uptight no matter how much i try. I only have 2 days left listening to mikes cds for the 2nd time around, not sure if they are helping. ?Sorry for venting, I just feel helpless, I hope my counsellor will help me.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you talked to the counselor about your fears you will never get better, and your thoughts that you should have gotten better by now especially if you feel bad about yourself because you can't just snap out of a serious breakdown in a few months?These can be from the depression, or trigger depression and are something you might want to be working on.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have mentioned it and she said it varies with different people how long it takes to get better, but i would of thought 10 months is a long time.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

How much time it takes is all relative CherryPie and as long as you are seeing some improvement... Celebrate that! It will just take .... as long as it takes. Everyone is different and their needs are different. It isn't a race ... or a one time thing.. it is a _process_... that takes some time. That is the nature of it.But it is important to keep your therapist aware of how you are feeling so I would let her know how you are feeling this is taking "too long"... see what they say.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you Kathleen and BQ.I told my therapist how i was feeling at todays meeting and she said i had improved, even though its slowly, but considering everything over the years i have had to deal with its not surprising i am going through this bad time and i have to help her to work with it. But when i get bad days it knocks me back and i feel really bad as if nothing is workingand i will never get over this anxiety and depression..


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I know CherryP Sometimes though...when I was working real hard to change some of my thinking... I found I felt worse before I felt better. Change itself is hard for me... and thinking and doing things in a new way takes SOME adjustments for ANYone. So I had to learn not to be so rough on myself or expect perfection out of myself (that was ONE thing I had to do aLOT of work on...







)So be patient with you! Here.. how about some homework for you.....







Make yourself a list of things you HAVE improved on and things you ARE better at now. Then once this homework is done....perhaps when you find yourself having a rough day... bring out that list of the things you have accomplished and improved on and read it through a couple times.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you BQ. Common sense and good advice from you as usual. I will make that list. Its just so hard to think that you will ever get better when you feel so bad.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have one day left to listen to mikes cds , this is for the second time around of listening. I must be not very receptive, I dont think even after listening twice they have helped me. Am i alone in this or does it help most people.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually this sort of treatment works in about 70% of people.With the depression and anxiety it may be that it isn't the best time for that to help you are you are someone it just isn't the right treatment.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Cherrypie - I replied to your PM, but just wanted to touch base here and let you know that the CDs can sometimes be helpful but with difficult cases, it may take three rounds as it did with me - but given all the different things you are dealing with, I believe that in-person therapy is the way to go with the different medications you are taking, etc. that require follow-up. Also, just so other readers may be aware, while clinical hypnotherapy has an excellent track record as being one of the top mind-body treatment methods for IBS and all symptoms, CBT is also excellent, but the two methods are at odds with each other. Therefore, while doing the CBT, it is best not to continue on with hypnotherapy because one brings the thoughts into the conscious mind, while the other method takes you away from IBS thinking. One VERY important consideration while doing Mike's CDs for hypnotherapy, is to take yourself away from reading and posting about IBS on a fairly constant basis - from your posting history, you are on the BBs quite a bit, and this could perhaps account for slower progress than desired no matter what mind-body intervention you may choose. While the sessions are working to take you away from thinking abou the IBS thoughts all the time, reading and writing about your symptoms and others' symptoms is extremely counter-productive to improvement using hypnotherapy processes. So that could be a partial reason - though there are many factors involved. It is not for everyone, however, it has greatly improved the vast majority of folks who use it... All the best to you!


----------



## Harleystreet (Jan 9, 2010)

We all have to think that we are the real hero. Don't underestimate own-self.


----------

